# New completely custom stealth cabinet



## BillFromBio (Jun 12, 2014)

I have been wanting to build a custom cabinet for so long and now that I have my own house I can finally achieve that.  This cabinet is 95% complete with basically cosmetics and a hasp or 2 left.  The whole cabinet was relatively cheap, all materials purchased from home depot.  

Ok so the frame is made of 2"x2" furring strips which actually measure out to like 1½", anyway those were all fastened together with little L brackets.  My idea was to have the top 6" of the cabinet used for concealed exhaust while using the rest for the grow setup.

I'm starting out with a 6 lamp T5 fixture from HTGSupply, the 2 exhausts on the top next to the lamp are 4" booster fans with a piece of ducting attached to the other side with about 1½-2" of carbon held in by wire screen to kill the smell.

The whole cabinet is lined with Panda film other than the very bottom floor which really doesn't need it.  The false bottom that my grow setup will sit on has multiple 1" holes which you can see near all the green duct tape.  Underneath the false bottom the same hole design is on the opposite side to stop the light from escaping or entering.  Also the very bottom floor has screen completely covering the holes to prevent any unwanted pests from entering.  

Where the door meets the frame the is a complete lining of weather stripping to really give the door a flush press against the cabinet.  The big main door is "sandwiched" together with 3 hasps on the closing side plus 2 "spear and roller catch" at the bottom.  You can't really see those but I may take more/better pics depending on the threads popularity.  After the main door closes the top 6" door then folds down and locks in place with eventually another 2 hasps.  I only have the one installed right now on the left side.  The top 6" behind the cabinet is left open for the hot air to vent out while cooler air is passively brought in through the series of holes in the bottom.  

The actual grow setup will be a hybrid low pressure aeroponics and DWC.  The sterlite tote you see there with the 6 holes have netted pots the slide in.  Inside there is a submersible pump pushing water through a ½ PVC pipe with 5 EZ-clone mister heads.  I found a decent priced timer that I can time down to 10 seconds on which is the lowest I can find without spending a stupid amount on a just a timer.  Had the whole hydro setup running way before I had the cabinet for a good few hours with no noticeable problems.  Eventually I would like to get another tote the same size and have 2 running side by side.

Anyway let me know what you guys think. I still have to add another hasp on the right side of the top door to fully sandwich that top corner.  Eventually I would like to sand and stain the wood to make it look almost like an armoire.  As far as I can tell there are no light leaks coming from this thing if there are any they are very slight and hidden. 

The measurements are somewhere in the ballpark of 66" high 42" wide 28" thick.  I tried to make it as big as possible while still being able to move through doors. 

View attachment Frame.jpg


View attachment Front Closed.jpg


View attachment Front Open.jpg


View attachment Light.jpg


View attachment Bottom Close-Up.jpg


View attachment False Bottom.jpg


View attachment Hasps.jpg


View attachment Side Hinges.jpg


View attachment Top Close-Up.jpg


View attachment Back top.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2014)

that's a pretty sweet lil unit you built :aok: 

It'll produce some dank...


----------



## BillFromBio (Jun 19, 2014)

Just as an update this custom cab is now complete and will be housing some clones as soon as I get the neoprene collars for my pots.  Finished figuring out how I was going to wire everything, locked everything down, and purchased my chemicals....Yay!

Right now I have 2 mother plants that I plan on cloning, bubblegum kush and hawaiian snow.  Not to sure on the genetics as they were given to me but I did get to sample some of the bud,  seemed much better than starting from bag seed like I was gonna.  The first round will be 3 of each and I'll see which one I like better.  

As far as chemicals heres what I have...
-CloneX cloning solution
-General Hydroponics FloraMicro
-General Hydroponics FloraBloom
-General Hydroponics Ph up&down solution with test solution
-h202 - 29% concentration

The system is running right now with only tap water and h202 to sterilize everything,  not sure if this will completely kill everything but its a good start.  Everything is new anyway with no previous uses so right now I shouldn't run into any problems.  When the clones root I plan on using the Lucas formula for the whole grow.  I'm new to the Lucas formula and hydro so I'm really trying to keep things simple for now.

Well I guess this will conclude this thread,  I'll be sure to start a grow journal thread as soon as I get these babies cloned. 

View attachment Hydro Res.jpg


View attachment Inside Complete2.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking good...


----------

